# مصطلحات يحتاج كل كيميائي لمعرفتها...



## غريب الطباع (2 أكتوبر 2009)

B]Efficiency of exchanger: كفاءة المبادل[/b].النسبة بين الفرق في درجة حرارة المانع الساخن عند المدخل والمخرج وبين الفرق في درجتي حرارة المائعين عند المدخل.

[B]Electrochemical process: طريقة كهروكيميائية[/b].عملية كيميائية تستخدم فيها الطاقة الكهربائية لإحداث التفاعل الكيميائي وتستخدم لانتاج عدد من العناصر والمركبات الكيميائية (الاختزال - الترسيب - التحليل الكهربائي)

*Electroltic process: طريقة الكترليتية*.طريقة لانتاج مركبات كيميائية باستخدام التحليل الكهربائي لمادة الكتروليتية (تحليل كلوريد الصوديوم لانتاج هيدروكسيد الصوديوم والكلور والهيدروجين)

*Emulsion: مستحلب*. سائلين غير متجانسين يتحولان الى صورة متجانسة بالتقليب باستخدام مادة مستحلبة تختلف خصائصها الفيزيائية عن السائلين.

[B]Endothermic reaction[/b]: تفاعل ماص للحرارة. تفاعل كيميائي يكون المحتوى الحراري لمنتجاته اكبر من المحتوى الحراري لمتفاعلاته,يظهر الفرق في انخفاض درجة الحرارة في وسط التفاعل نتيجة لامتصاص كمية الحرارة الوسطية.

[B]End point:نقطة نهاية [/b] احدى الخصائص الفيزيائية التي تحدد مواصفات الزيوت البترولية. درجة الحرارة التي يتصاعد عندها بخار المادة بسرعة كافية لحدوث احتراق مستمر (بين 150 و 430) س.

[B]Energy balance: ميزان الطاقة. [/b] المعادلة الرياضية التي تصف صور تحول الطاقة في العمليات الكيميائية. (الطاقة الداخلة = الطاقة الخارجة + المتراكمة)

[B]English system of units:نظام الوحدات الانجليزي [/b] الوحدات الاساسية للكتلة (رطل) والطول (قدم) والزمن (ثانية)

*Enthalpy: انتالبيا*. المحتوى الحراري في الديناميكا الحرارية, خاصية للمواد تعتمد على ظروف الضغط والحرارة ولايمكن معرفة قيمتها المطلقة. في القياسية H = U + PV

[B]Epoxy resin: راتنج الايبوكسي[/b]. مادة عضوية راتنجية تنتج بتفاهل البلمرة لاكسيد الايثلين وتمتاز مقاومتها الكيميائية العالية وتحملها لاجهادات الشد. تستخدم كأرضيات للمعامل.

[B]Equilibrium: اتزان[/b]. حالة تساوي سرعة التغير مع سرعة التغير في الاتجاه المعاكس.

[B]Erosion: تحاث. [/b] التاكل الميكانيكي للاجسام الصلبة نتيجة اندفاع الموائع او حركة المواد الصلبة.

[B]Evaporation:تبخير [/b] تركيز محلول يتكون من مذاب غير متطاير ومذيب متطاير لانتاج محلول مركز.

[B]Explosive limit of gas: حدود انفجار الغاز. [/b] الحد الادنى والاقصى للنسبة المئوية الحجمية للغازات القابلة للاشتعال في الهواء.

[B]Extract: مستخلص [/b] في عمليات استخلاص السوائل. المذيب بعد استخلاص المادة من خليط السوائل.

*Extractor: مستخلص*. وحدة انتقال الكتلة وتستخدم لفصل مكونات احد المخاليط باستخدام مذيب مناسب.

[B]Fehrenhite scale: مقياس فهرنهايت[/b]. تدريج لقياس الحرارة (32 = 0 س)

[B]Fatty acid: حمض دهني[/b]. مركب دهني مشبع او غير مشبع ينتج عن تفاعله مع الصودا والصابون ويحتوي على مجموعة (COOH).

[B]Fermentation: تخمر. [/b] عملية كيميائية تستخدم فيها انواع من الخمائر بأمداد وسط التفاعل بالاكسجين لحماية الكائنات.(تصنيع الغذاء والعقاقير)

*Filter aid: مساعد مرشح[/B**]. مادة تضاف لزيادة مسامية الكتلة الصلبة المتجمعة وتسمح بمرور السائل من خلالها.

[B]Finned strip heater: سخان قشرة ذو زعانف*. سخان كهربائي يستخدم في العمليات الكيميائية ويتكون من سلك مقاومة كهربائية محاط بعازل ومغلف بطبقة معدنية مزودة بزعانف لزيادة مسطح الانتقال الحراري.

[B]Fire retardant: مبطئ الحريق[/b]. ويستخدم كعامل فعال يبطئ من معدل الاحتراق.

[B]Fixed-tube sheet heat. exchanger: مبدل لوح الانابيب الثابت[/b]. مبادل حراري يكون فيه اللوح المعدني ثابت الوضع داخل المبادل.

[B]Flash point: نقطة وميض. [/b] خاصية للمواد الهيدروكربونية القابلة للاحتراق وتمثل اقل درجة يكون عندها بخار المادة مخلوطا متفجر مع الهواء.

*Flooding: فيضان. *ظاهرة تحدث في ابراج انتقال الكتلة بين سائل وغاز نتيجة فرق الضغط داخل البرج ويكون صعود السائل الى اعلى البرج بدلا من هبوطه.

[B]Fractional distillation: تقطير جزئي[/b]. عملية انتقال الحرارة والكتلة لفصل مخلوط سائل الى مجموعة منتجات.

*Fraction factor: عامل الاحتكاك. *النسبة بين اجهاد القص وبين حاصل ضرب كفاءة المائع والارتفاع المكافئ لسرعة سريانه وذلك في سريان الموانع الغير قابلة للانضغاط خاصة في حالة اضطراب السيلان.

*Fungicide: قاتل الفطريات*: مادة كيميائية تستخدم لتطهير الطمي ولحفظ الاخشاب (كلوريد الزئبق).

[B]Furfural : فورفوال[/b] مركب عضوي حلقي غير متجانس. يتكون من تميؤ سكر البنتوز ويستخدم لتحظير الجلكوز صناعيا.

[B]Furfural process: 'طريقة الفورفورال. [/b] تنقية زيوت التشحيم من المواد الكبريتية بواسطة الفورفورال.

*G agaent : مركبات جي*. مجموعة ثلاثية من المركبات العضوية (غازات الاعصاب).

*Galvanic action: تأثير جلفاني. *فرق الجهد الكهربي بين فلزين مختلفين يفصل بينهما سائل موصل كهربائي ويسبب ذوبان احدهما وترسيبه على الفلز الاخر.

*Gasket: حشية. *حلقة معدنية او غير معدنية توضع لتمنع تسرب الموائع من خلال الوصلات.

*Gas oil: زيت الغاز*. احد نواتج تقطير النفط. (نقطة بدء الغليان = 315 ).

*Gasoline:جازولين *من نواتج تقطير النفط التجزيئي. (نقطة غليان 93 س) .

*Gas hydrate: غاز مائي. *احدى المركبات الموجودة في الغاز الطبيعي التي تكونت باتحاد جزيئات الكونات الخفيفة مع الماء فأصبحت جزيئا واحدا بنسبة ثابتة. ( CO2.7H2O).

*Girbotol process. طريقة جيربوتول [/B**] لأزالة كبريتيد الهيدروجين مع الغاز الطبيعي قبل امراره في خط الانابيب بواسطة محلول احادي ايثانول امين الذي يعاده تنشيطة واستخدام دائرة مغلقة.

Glover tower: برج غلوفر ويستخدم في انتاج حمض الكيبرتيك , باستخدام طريقة غرف الرصاص.

grass roots plant: مصطلح بمعنى مصنع كامل اجري تركيبة في موقع جديد, حيث يشمل الاستثمار كل انواع التكلفة (مثل الارض وتحسين الموقع والتسهيلات المتاحة في حدود المصنع.

Grinding: طحن. تحويل المادة الصلبة (ربع بوصة) الى مسحوق ناعم.

Haber-Bosch process: طريقة هابر-بوش: طريقة لتخليق غاز النشادر صناعيا.

Halogenation:هلجنة. تفاعل كيميائي تضاف فيه ذرة او اكثر من الهلوجينات الاربع (فلور -كلور -بروم -يود) الى جزيئ المركب العضوي.

Heat capacity: سعة حرارية. كمية الحرارة اللازمة لتغيير درجة حرارة جسم ما درجة واحدة مع عدم تغير حالته من طور لاخر (سائل او صلب او غاز)

Heat engine: محرك حراري. الة لتحويل الطاقة الحرارية الى شغل كيميائي بصورة مستمرة وذلك باجراء سلسلة متتالية من الدورات.

Heat of solution: حرارة الذوبان. كمية الحرارة الناتجة من ذوبان غرام جزيئ من المادة في لتر واحد من المذيب.

Heat transfer: انتقال الحرارة. علم دراسة معدل وميكانيكية التبادل الحراري بين جسمين, احدهما ساخن (المصدر) والاخر بارد (المستقبل) . (التوصيل والحمل والاشعاع) 

Hetrogeneous reaction: تفاعل غير متجانس. تفاعل كيميائي بين مادتين (او اكثر) غير متجانستين مثل غاز وسائل او سائلين لايتمازجان . ويعتمد معدل التفاعل على معدل انتقال كتلة مواد التفاعل بين الاطوار المختلفة مما يعقد التمثي الريضي للنظام.

Homogeneous reaction: تفاعل متجانس. تفاعل كيميائي يحدث في طور واحد مثل تفاعل الغازات والسوائل القابلة للذوبان. يتميز بسهولة معالجته رياضيا حيث لاتدخل معادلات انتقال الكتلة فيه.

Humidification: ترطيب. زيادة نسبة بخار الماء في الغاز عن طريق التلامس المباشر بينه وبين الماء. حيث يحدث انتقال اني للكتلة والحرارة بينهما.*


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على المصطلحات ونتمنى المزيد يا ذهب


----------



## غريب الطباع (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم على مرورك .................................


----------



## علي العزاوي (4 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع بوركت يا اخي وحفظك الله مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع بوركت يا اخي وحفظك الله مع الشكر الجزيل*​


----------



## المهندسه ليى (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع
تحياتي


----------



## دنياي (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بالفعل لهي مصطلحات جميله جدا
شكرا لك مع تقديري


----------



## دنياي (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بالفعل لهي مصطلحات جميله جدا
شكرا لك مع تقديري


----------



## المهندس البجاري (26 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مصطلحات مفيدة جدا عاشت الأيادي ...


----------



## sniper1975 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ........بس بتوقع انك مابتقدر تقرأ مشاركاتنا كونك موقوف من المنتدى


----------



## afogadro (5 مارس 2010)

مشكور على المعلومة المفيدة جدا جدا


----------



## hassan74 (16 يونيو 2010)

*شكر وتقدير وطلب*

ابدا بتحياتى لمجهودكم الرائع فى مشاركة المعلومات مع الزملاء بالمنتدى وادعو اللة ان يحذو الجميع حذوك واتمنى ان اعرف عن معالجة مياة الصرف الصناعى لمحطات اسالة الغاز وكيفية معالجتها


----------



## الهندي30 (4 مارس 2011)

*الله يوفقك*


----------



## هيمو555 (4 مارس 2011)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد السيد ابراهيم (14 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور على المعلومة المفيدة جدا جدا


----------



## Abdlrhman (14 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيهـ على هالموضوع المهم ....
نتمنى المزيد


----------

